# creatine question



## military3253789 (Aug 3, 2004)

hay im currently starting to train, wanting to gain muscles as quickly and as big as possible lol.. i was wondering is creatine ok to take? also if it is how long before there are noticable changes with the stuff. let us no soon please military


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Creatine is ok to take if u know how to take it properly.... this is how i take it.... (btw i'd use 5g of USN creatine mixed with 35g of dextrose powder, and dissovled in as much water as it takes)....

Days 1-5 - loading phase - 4 servings of creatine spaced out throughout the day - this saturates the muscles with creatine - u might get a little puffy since the creatine draws water into the muscle allowing muscle cells to take in certain nutrients faster and with more efficency

after these days i would take 2 servings a day - 1 right after training and another about 2 hours after - this is because of the insulin spike u are creating with the dextrose - and if u get the spike PWO its the best time to let that happen since ur PWO protein will be digested more quickly

I saw differences in strength with creatine after about 14 days - since it takes that long to notice them if u are working once a week - mass gains could be seen about 3/4 weeks into it - different with everyone though - i got some real good strength gains with it - but u have to realise creatine only really helps with the uptake of nutrients into the muscle cells (it may help develop muscle skeletal cells (hyperplasia) but this hasn't been researched in enough detail) - with regards to energy, creatine reserves are used when u warm up, not at anytime after that so they don't really give u an advantage there but i'd still def recommend it


----------



## military3253789 (Aug 3, 2004)

thanx dude il take your servings and see how things go, im only just starting this, im trainin for da army ya see and with me being only 16 i want to gain quite quickly


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

winger will kill me for using this but.... 'Rome wasn't built in a day and neither was Arnold.'

Just train with an intelligent spilt, train with intensity and most importantly give each muscle group a weeks rest - think big, eat big, be big  good luck yesser!

off topic: - what kind of an avatar is that??? Stoke City mate - who are liverpool?


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

If you flash with the cash go for V-12 turbo, i was once sceptical but now a fan. Not cheap, but in my mind is worth it.

Dont worry though good old creatine monohydrate is stil a good option


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

military3253789, you are only 16 and you will gain weight just fine as you get older. You got more balls than me joining the military and God bless the troups. Ok I feel better now........lol 

Creatine monohydrate is a cell volumizer. It fills the muscle with water. That is a good thing. If cash is short, buy the Creatine monohydrate and take it with grape juice. Grape juice has dextrose sugar and the spikes insulin more than any other sugar, good for gaining, bad for loosing. The grape juice shuttles the creatine into the muscles. In my opinion creatine without a sugar is almost a waste of money. But creatine with dextrose and the stuff comes alive. I noticed creatine in 9 days. Some say it almost has a steroid effect on the muscles. Good for cramps in the muscles too


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh by the way that is the best looking avatar on the board. 



> winger will kill me for using this but.... 'Rome wasn't built in a day and neither was Arnold


That is my Governor you are talking about..................lol

You can quote me all you want because that goes both ways..........


----------



## bryan (May 17, 2004)

> If cash is short, buy the Creatine monohydrate and take it with grape juice. Grape juice has dextrose sugar and the spikes insulin more than any other sugar, good for gaining, bad for loosing. The grape juice shuttles the creatine into the muscles. In my opinion creatine without a sugar is almost a waste of money.


 That's interesting, Winger, I've been using creatine monohydrate for about a week and a half now but I've just been taking it with water. I don't have any grape juice lying around, will other fruit juices work (apple, for example)?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

bryan said:


> That's interesting, Winger, I've been using creatine monohydrate for about a week and a half now but I've just been taking it with water. I don't have any grape juice lying around, will other fruit juices work (apple, for example)?


Yes it will. Dont take it with any kind of acidic juice. Orange or grapefruit. Some guys (a few) can take it with water and it will work for them. You should notice gains in 9 days. Best thing for cell volumizing hands down that is legal.


----------

